
Machine learning study–looking for partcipants - meresophistry
http://publish.illinois.edu/johnrgallagher/
======
meresophistry
I am contacting this forum because it seems like you all might be interested
in a project that I am working on.

This project researches the communication practices of machine learning (ML)
scientists and artificial intelligence (AI) researchers. The goal of this
research project is to investigate how data scientists, programmers, and
researchers write, talk, and communicate about ML and AI. In particular, I am
interested in the detailed practices of practitioners rather than popular
marketing-friendly depictions of ML and AI. Your motivations, insights, and
strategies would be an incredibly valuable addition to this research project.

If you are willing to participate in an initial interview, please reply to my
email at the bottom of this message. Interviews tend to last about 30-60
minutes and can be conducted by phone or video chat (e.g., zoom).

I am happy to answer any questions you have. For more information about me,
you can click on the link to my webpage at the bottom of this email.
Additionally, I am dedicated, as well as required, to uphold the highest
levels of privacy for research participants, especially if you choose to
remain anonymous. As an academic researcher, I can offer you no monetary
incentive for your participation, but I am happy to share the published
results of this work with you when it’s completed.

The primary form of dissemination of the data in this project will be
conference presentations, academic journal articles, academic book chapters,
and an academic book-length project. Audio and/or video data will not be
disseminated, unless participants explicitly agree. This project is IRB
approved (protocol number 21072).

I look forward to hearing from you. If you know anyone who might be willing to
participate, would you be willing to pass along my contact information?

Sincerely, John

John Gallagher, PhD Assistant Professor University of Illinois, Urbana-
Champaign johng@illinois.edu

